# Google- A candidate probiotic with unfavourable effects in subjects with irritable ... - 7thSpace Interactive (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*A candidate probiotic with unfavourable effects in subjects with irritable ...**7thSpace Interactive (press release)*Some probiotics have shown efficacy for patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). Lactobacillus (L.) plantarum MF1298 was found to have the best in *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

